# Rocket Cilleni Evo and Super Jolly



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

A pic of my new Rocket in its final resting place and yes, this is the horizontal mounted version!







I am going to give it a good go this morning. Yipee!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice , shiny and enjoy the super coffee !


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Have fun and enjoy.


----------



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

Nice


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice Rocket.....enjoy


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Very capable clean and tidy set-up . Nice one.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Great set up.


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

Gorgeous. Have fun.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Wobin19 said:


> View attachment 5544
> 
> 
> A pic of my new Rocket in its final resting place and yes, this is the horizontal mounted version!
> ...


So how you got on today ? Tasting good ?


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Looking awesome Wobin19, looking forward to hearing how you get on.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Congrats on your new Rocket Wobin









Looks great and nicely paired with the SJ


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

I ran out of current beans just is I was getting close with the Rwandan from Rave. I made the classic mistake of changing too many things at once including trying out the stock baskets which look to be nice quality and a different profile. I figured they might be designed for the machine so perhaps might be best. Next I have a Kg of Italian Job from Rave which I know and like, so will get stuck in with those. I had a great coffee to start with using the VST basket, but it all went a bit pants with the stock basket and repeated attempts to get the grind right. I reckon I will go back to the VST. I must say there seems to be big differences between very minimal grind adjustments, and I mean about as small as I can make with the lever on the collar on the SJ. I wonder if a longer one might aid smaller adjustments. Anyhow, I look forward to more tinkering!


----------



## Kiwibeanaphile (Jan 31, 2014)

Looks like an amazing setup, must say that the rocket is one of my dream machines.

what is the mod you have done on the SJ, as like you I am height limited by above bench cupboards.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Kiwibeanaphile said:


> Looks like an amazing setup, must say that the rocket is one of my dream machines.
> 
> what is the mod you have done on the SJ, as like you I am height limited by above bench cupboards.


The Mod on his SJ is using a 58mm 3 stage collapsible rubber camera lens hood from ebay as a mini hopper, with the lid on it once you have ground your dose out, if you compress the lens hood sharply the blast of air will clear the grinder throat out into the doser for zero retention.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Who'd choose coffee machines and grinders like that? Oh yeah - the cool kids!

Your a man of great taste Wobin - congrats!


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Cheers Daren. Just noticed we have the same set up, even down the tamper and baskets - I may be in touch for some tips!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Same set-up.... Just for cool kids of great taste









I'm happy to help where I can.

It's about time you upgraded your signature too


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Ah yes good point, will do.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Looks good, although i'd stick with the VST. The 20g competition basket is awesome.


----------



## garyashe (Feb 15, 2014)

Great setup you've got there


----------

